# Signature



## Wooodd (Apr 9, 2018)

So I am getting fed up of the 'Setup Progress' that pops up each time I log in so I thought I would finally complete my setup.

However, when I try and add a signature all I get is:

_'Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature.'_

Am I not special enough for a signature, is there a post count or something I am unaware of before you can create one?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Wooodd said:


> So I am getting fed up of the 'Setup Progress' that pops up each time I log in so I thought I would finally complete my setup.
> 
> However, when I try and add a signature all I get is:
> 
> ...


Yes, 60 days registered + 30 posts. 
-Philip


----------



## Wooodd (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks.

Guessed there would be a reason.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

testing 123456789abcdef


----------

